# Now 14 weeks out from the Nationals



## warriorofpeace (May 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Im new here and thought id share a couple pics and my training over the next while, while i prepare for the Nationals in September.

Any comments are appreciated. 
Take care.

Im 14 weeks out from the Nationals. I had an injury last week, weights came down on the side of my knee. Im a little freustrated, but it should workout. Ive healed quite a bit in the last week.







Workout today Chest. Max's, all 5 sets

15 min warmup

bench press: 415 x 9 reps

decline 415 x 8 reps

incline flies 105lbs x 10 reps

cable flies 160lb per side 12 reps

stretching 20 min

Starting to diet hard in two weeks. Still eating large quantitees

Take care, 

Feel free to leave me a comment. 
Peace,


----------



## Devlin (May 29, 2006)

I see you are kind of new here...Welcome.  This is a great group of people who will provide a lot of support and humor along the way.  I wish you the best in training for Nationals and look forward to following your progress.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 29, 2006)

Ditto. And, just so you know, you're a freaking beast.

Also, for which national event are you training? Good luck.


----------



## warriorofpeace (May 29, 2006)

*thanks for the welcome guys*

Thanks for the welcome guys.
I am training for the Canadian Nationals, pro qualifier fot the IFBB.
I have been plagued with a few injures this year and recently had a strap break and 600 lbs fell on the back side of my knee, so I am having to work around a bit. If anyone prays please say a little one for me. I have alot of people counting in me to be there and am using my training for reaching out to depressed kids in the community. keep in touch, and i wish you all the best.


Peace


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

I would get off that smith before you get hurt...free weights are better and kinder to your joints. Also what Nationals?? What federation? What weight class will you be in?


----------



## warriorofpeace (May 29, 2006)

*Cbbf*

CBBF, IFBB pro qualifier, Canadians
CBBF is the only federation in Canada which gives you a pro card for IFBB.

My show is September 16/2006

I will be competing in heavyweight class

I do a variety of presses. Free and smith, I use behind to hit the rear a bit more, by vaying where the weight sits in correlation to delts.

I also do dumbells too, but its hard getting the dumbells into position with the weights needed without risk of injury. 

I have never had an injury from behind the neck on smith but I do belive it is unsafe as you say. I like the bent bar best and ony do smith occasionally. But it should be noted i have found press with smith for rear is very effective and outside and rear sweep, like nothing else.

Peace


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2006)

warriorofpeace said:
			
		

> CBBF, IFBB pro qualifier, Canadians
> CBBF is the only federation in Canada which gives you a pro card for IFBB.
> 
> My show is September 16/2006
> ...


http://www.cbbf.net/


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2006)

good luck.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2006)

Welcome Warrior and good luck! You look awesome so far!


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2006)




----------



## fufu (May 29, 2006)

You are one big dude.


----------



## warriorofpeace (May 29, 2006)

Thanks p funk, mino lee, fufu, rocco

Today was a bit better mobility for my knee, I was able to almost walk without a limp.

I did delts today, great day. All excercises done very strict, no flailing.
All excercises 5 sets each.

Heres max's, im going to try to bring the wieghts up over the next couple weeks then attempt to keep the weights the same till competition day, but added reps. I will also be varyiong my excercises to pull the muscle the opposite directions for striations near the competition date. An example of this is incorporating declines for chest. I dont normally like the excercise.

Shoulder press 325 lbs for 8

single dumbell front raises with 106lbs for 26 reps

side laterals dumbells, 85lbs for 10 reps

bent over laterals for 120 lbs dumbells for 10 reps

shrugs I went light and repped out dumbells, im still leary of the barbell because of what happened with my knee. I hope to get back to heavy reverse shrugs next week.

Today I cut my calories a bit to just feel out my energy a bit and upped my creatine. Total complex carbs for day will be around 300grams, protein around 350grams, good fats around 20 grams, and simple carbs around 100, to keep the growth factor up. Normally my complex carbs are much higher.

My creatine is high also, at around 30 grams, I am also taking around three once a day vits, extra antiox, ginseng, calmag, 700 grams vit c, ala three times daily, and arganine 20 grams daily. I will be throwing in L carnitine in a week or two when I start dieting harder.

Peace


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2006)

warriorofpeace said:
			
		

> Shoulder press 325 lbs for 8
> 
> single dumbell front raises with 106lbs for 26 reps
> 
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

You are a BEAST!!! Best Wishes to you in your quest my Friend!!! Like you said.......................
*Train Hard, Pray Harder!!!*


----------

